# corrosion resistant recessed lighting



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

The Lights in an entry way at a time share right across from the beach are rusting from salt air. Where can I find recessed lights that won't rust from salt air?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

cthermond said:


> The Lights in an entry way at a time share right across from the beach are rusting from salt air. Where can I find recessed lights that won't rust from salt air?



5 miles inland........


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> 15 miles inland........


fify


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Nov 20, 2013)

You could go with surface mounted, non metallic fixtures. 

What does the service equipment look like? Sea shore, etc. is murder on steel, don't care how well it's painted.

RC


----------



## Knightryder12 (Apr 4, 2013)

cthermond said:


> The Lights in an entry way at a time share right across from the beach are rusting from salt air. Where can I find recessed lights that won't rust from salt air?


I know it may be a little excessive, but you could the recessed cans that are rated for an MRI room. They are made of plastic. You know so the MRI machine doesn't suck them out of the ceiling. http://www.electriciantalk.com/images/smilies/laughing.gif


----------

